# Lake Winnipeg conditions and report



## Backwater Eddy (Jun 16, 2003)

Lake conditions vary from West to East basin but in general, a sled is a wise plan to cover ice well. They are driving on at Chalet Beach to the mouth of the Red.

There are significant ice heaves that jet out into the lake and parallel the shore so no matter what use a GPS to mark trails and tracks. A GPS will save you keister up there for sure!!

Case and point...the other day in the Tuesday big blow and relatively light snow on the lake a crew was scattered out. Three had GPS 2 did not, they lost one guy for some time tell they did a grid and located him and they all escorted off together.

Same day a guy in the crew was stepping out of the shack to take care of Biz and in a few steps his hat was ripped from his head in the wind so he started to chase it a few more steps...total white out...he gave up on the hat and still had difficulty locating his shack again. A few more steps and who knows, he may have wondered off into deep ice and got lost for good in that -40 wind chill...not good...he said it scared him a bit and he learned a valuable lesson.

My Garmin is securely attached to me at all times on the lake...just in case...with a back-up battery pack.

Fishing continues to be good even in the tough conditions and the cold. Not balls out crazy but you keep busy and big sumo Greenbacks swing in to play from time to time so it keeps interesting.










All my fish except for a few perch were well over 19" and my biggest this trip was shy of 29"..dropped a few ><,sUMo,> hogs in the hole....that always keeps a guy focused on the next fish.









Salmo Chubbys, Salmo Zippers in Silver Blue, and Reel Baits Plain Jane jigs were hot for me.









Stu and the gang at *"Cats on the Red"* treated me well, as always, they keep you pointed in the right direction and look after you well. Cat's Guests can expect a free flow of information on the best areas and tactics to use. The guests always work as a team out there and we all look after each other, that is nice, friends and new friends alike fishing for fun and looking after there fellow anglers...you got to love that.

Fun trip, kinda _C-c-c-cool _at times...but I'm ready to go back.....* ASAP!*

Thanks for everything Stu!

Ed


----------



## canadianmoose (Jul 30, 2006)

great fish!

just curious, how much ice is up there?

got 30 inches here where i am, guessing it must be pretty thick that far north...


----------



## Backwater Eddy (Jun 16, 2003)

You need an extension *for sure*, maybe even* 2 *in the areas with blow ice and it gets really deep.

We were ok with a Jiffy and a 12" extension on all the areas we fished, but some guys couldn't get through and needed 2.

Yupper...Lots of ice!


----------

